# Post you best ICM (Intentional Camera Movement) shots



## rcarca (Nov 4, 2016)

Autumn is the time for ICM in my mind, so here are three to get the ball rolling



When you go down to the woods tonight... by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Under the beach tree by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Lakeside reflection by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

I would love critique - I know they are marmite - but feedback would be great! Let's see some more...

Richard


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

Cool shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## hgraf (Nov 4, 2016)

Both camera and subjects moved during this shot of me driving home from work one day (left the shutter open during the whole drive)


----------



## rcarca (Nov 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Cool shots. I especially like the first one.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Richard. 
I really like the first shot, just a tiny bit of movement giving it a sort of surreal or spooky feeling, but keeping enough detail to see what it was. 
I'm afraid that the second and third have my marmite vote. I do not like them at all, they are too busy(?) but then that is only my opinion and we all know what they say about opinions. 
Perhaps I'm just not able to see the artistic intention. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rcarca said:


> Autumn is the time for ICM in my mind, so here are three to get the ball rolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi hgraf. 
Interesting look, I'm curious as to how long your drive home was, there doesn't seem to be as much blown out as I would expect, or was a lot of your journey away from lighting? Also I'm wondering what caused the blue lines? 

Cheers, Graham. 



hgraf said:


> Both camera and subjects moved during this shot of me driving home from work one day (left the shutter open during the whole drive)


----------



## rcarca (Nov 5, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Richard.
> I really like the first shot, just a tiny bit of movement giving it a sort of surreal or spooky feeling, but keeping enough detail to see what it was.
> I'm afraid that the second and third have my marmite vote. I do not like them at all, they are too busy(?) but then that is only my opinion and we all know what they say about opinions.
> Perhaps I'm just not able to see the artistic intention.
> ...



Graham - I knew they would be marmite, so I am pleased you like one of them (which happens to be my favourite to - but it is a composite as well...) There is a fine balance between not having enough and having too much movement. Printed big they are pretty darn impressive on the wall - IMO!!!

Thank you for taking the time to comment!

Richard


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 5, 2016)

Hmm, "marmite," learned a new word today.

I don't dislike any of them, but really like the first the best. I've never tried this kind of photography; most of mine are UCM! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rcarca (Nov 5, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> Hmm, "marmite," learned a new word today.
> 
> I don't dislike any of them, but really like the first the best. I've never tried this kind of photography; most of mine are UCM! Thanks for sharing.



Marmite: a yeast spread that people put on bread or toast and you either love it or hate it!!!

Thanks Jon for looking and commenting!

Richard


----------



## MYFULLNAME (Nov 5, 2016)

Christmas lights, taken by while moving the camera from clockwise from a "noon" position all the way around the clock face with my finger on the shutter of my old T3i.
@1/4 sec
f/8.0
ISO 1600


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Jon. 
Marmite, highly concentrated dregs from brewing beer, (akaleft over brewers yeast) tastes very salty. 
I you want more Wikipedia can serve up more information about it than you ever wanted to know. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JonAustin said:


> Hmm, "marmite," learned a new word today.
> 
> I don't dislike any of them, but really like the first the best. I've never tried this kind of photography; most of mine are UCM! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 5, 2016)

we (Chinese) have something of equivalent disgusting, a fermented bean paste. Some like it, I don't.
-r


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 14, 2016)

Trolley in rain, Zurich. Canon 1N with Ektar 100 (film scan).

Giraffe running at night, Phoenix Zoo. Canon 5D2, ISO 6400 (it was much darker than it looks).

Lightning storm while driving on Interstate 10 between Phoenix and Tucson. Canon 5D2 on dash, ISO 100.


----------



## rcarca (Dec 14, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Trolley in rain, Zurich. Canon 1N with Ektar 100 (film scan).
> 
> Giraffe running at night, Phoenix Zoo. Canon 5D2, ISO 6400 (it was much darker than it looks).
> 
> Lightning storm while driving on Interstate 10 between Phoenix and Tucson. Canon 5D2 on dash, ISO 100.



I like those!


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2016)

MrFotoFool said:


> Trolley in rain, Zurich. Canon 1N with Ektar 100 (film scan).
> 
> Giraffe running at night, Phoenix Zoo. Canon 5D2, ISO 6400 (it was much darker than it looks).
> 
> Lightning storm while driving on Interstate 10 between Phoenix and Tucson. Canon 5D2 on dash, ISO 100.



Cool shots. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 15, 2017)

One good streetcar photo deserves another! 
Here is one from last week along the marina in San Francisco.
5D3 with 24-70 f4L at 24mm (1/4 second).


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2017)

Cool shot. Nicely done, MrFotoFool.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 15, 2017)

Here's an intentional camera movement with a tripod, loose ball head and a 1/2 second exposure to create an abstract effect:






Here's a zoom burst effect using a similar technique:





This image is a camera rotation and zoom burst during a long exposure:


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's an intentional camera movement with a tripod, loose ball head and a 1/2 second exposure to create an abstract effect:
> 
> Here's a zoom burst effect using a similar technique:
> 
> This image is a camera rotation and zoom burst during a long exposure:



I really like your pictures. Especially the first and second one. Well done


----------



## rcarca (Jan 15, 2017)

Click said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an intentional camera movement with a tripod, loose ball head and a 1/2 second exposure to create an abstract effect:
> ...



Me too! Great photographs.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 15, 2017)

@ GMC - very nice.


----------



## dpc (Jan 15, 2017)

1. Leaves of crabapple tree
2. Flower


----------



## Fatalv (Jan 15, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's an intentional camera movement with a tripod, loose ball head and a 1/2 second exposure to create an abstract effect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots. I'm going to have to experiment with the long exposure zoom. I really like that effect on the tree shot.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2017)

Flower basket...


----------



## picturefan (Jan 19, 2017)

Really inspiring shots! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> Flower basket...



Beautifully done.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> Flower basket...


 
Nice.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 3, 2017)

Hope these count!
-r


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 4, 2017)

Here are a few I took after I got my 6D and was in an experimental mood - taken with a 24-105mm


----------



## dpc (Feb 4, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Flower basket...
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Feb 4, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Flower basket...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
With this thread in mind and just for kicks and giggles I panned the wrong way, ''tis what it is! 



4X3Z4960_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z4964_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow the tumbleweed is blowing through this thread! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Roo (Apr 14, 2017)

From the Australian Grand Prix


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Interesting shot. 
Motor racing sure looks different when you move the camera contrary to normal expectations. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Roo said:


> From the Australian Grand Prix


----------



## Roo (Apr 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Interesting shot.
> Motor racing sure looks different when you move the camera contrary to normal expectations.
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing me towards this thread Graham. I found the wavy movement in the car interesting when my panning looks pretty straight.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2017)

Mittlere Brücke (middle bridge) over the Rhine in Basel, Switzerland, as seen from the Münster Pfalz. All shots with the EOS M6 + M18-150, the first two are ICM at 150mm (2.5 and 13 s, respectively), the 3rd shot is at 30mm, 13 s stable shot.


----------



## slclick (Dec 14, 2017)

First snap I took with the M5


----------



## lion rock (Dec 15, 2017)

Trying my best to shoot BIF, but this is what I got. The red specks were red and blue parrots flying up.
-r

sorry for the double post on the photo --- network error cause me to re-post. Many apologies.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 15, 2017)

Vertical ICM. EOS M5 + EF-M 28mm


----------



## slclick (Dec 21, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> Vertical ICM. EOS M5 + EF-M 28mm



Love this! It has an ice rink look to it. Very cool.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> Vertical ICM. EOS M5 + EF-M 28mm



Cool shot. Nicely done, bhf3737.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 21, 2017)

slclick said:


> Love this! It has an ice rink look to it. Very cool.


Thanks slclick. 
Have Happy Holidays!


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Cool shot. Nicely done, bhf3737.



Thanks click. 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## slclick (Dec 21, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Love this! It has an ice rink look to it. Very cool.
> ...



Settings?


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 21, 2017)

slclick said:


> Settings?



Noting fancy. EF-M 28mm, f/3.5 macro, AF and IS on. Just held the front of lens as steady as possible with my left hand underneath and around the lens and pushed down back of camera vertically a little bit while taking the picture. AF and IS did the rest, I guess.


----------

